# bow for the girls??



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Just picked up a Browning Micro Adrenaline from the pawn shop for the girls.
With bow quiver, sites,case and rest for a little of nothing. What can you tell me about this lil bow. It looks really cool and they are excited about it.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Don't need an answer they are lites out with the new toy.
Thanx,
Rick


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

It has a good rep, you can buy parts to make it fit as they grow...much cheaper than buying new bows.

Post some pics


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Great bow, my son grew up on the Micro Midas. You can send it back to Browning for a little of nothing they will put heavier limbs on it for you.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Don't know much specific about that one, but, from what I can tell all of the youth bows from the major manufacturers are about the same.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Micro Midas is a great bow it was my sons first serious bow he took a couple of hogs with his it maxed out at 48# and shot well. The diamond edge is also a great little bow.


----------

